# "Impronum" - inspired by Chopin (Hommage à Frédéric).



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

About the Music: This is a piece I wrote after listening to Chopin's 4 impromptus for the piano. It naturally started out as an improvisation before I structured it with a returning theme and middle section. In the opening, I tried to capture Chopin's flowery passages while the interlude is a complete disconnection from the style--more like me


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice work, very good!


----------

